# Stolen boat motor



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I just got home from work and somebody stole my 8 horse bombardier outboard off my boat in my driveway. I know it's a long shot but if anyone comes across a really nice white motor please let me know.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Man! That REALLY sucks! I hope you get it back (and the thief is caught as well).


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I feel your pain, I had a barely broke in Nissan 15hp get lifted off my boat about 3 years back. It still raises my blood pressure just thinking about it. I know it is too late to help you, but outboard motor locks are truly a must have for any boat.

Good luck in your recovery efforts.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Good luck izzy. I'll keep my eye out on ksl for that SOB that would do that.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

I hope you find and kill the ******* who stole it! Just kidding, I think!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> I feel your pain, I had a barely broke in Nissan 15hp get lifted off my boat about 3 years back. It still raises my blood pressure just thinking about it. I know it is too late to help you, but outboard motor locks are truly a must have for any boat.
> 
> Good luck in your recovery efforts.


I didn't even know there was such a thing as an outboard lock and locking it never crossed my mind. I guess I was naive enough to think it wouldn't get stolen out of my driveway but I should know better. I'm thinking of setting up a game camera and setting a trap but I'm sure I'm just SOL.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Both my son and I have had trolling motors stolen from our boats.
My son had locks on his and the damage to the mount was almost worse than 
loosing the motor.
Best thing to do is to remove the motor after every trip. Store it in a secure place.
We learned this the hard way.

Most of the stolen motors never show up in want adds.
Drug addicts sell them cheap to who ever they can get to buy them.

Props are also a huge target for theft.
Some people remove the props from their boats when not in use.


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

Grandpa D said:


> Most of the stolen motors never show up in want adds.
> Drug addicts sell them cheap to who ever they can get to buy them.


So what you are saying, if we want to get some great deals on outdoor equipment, get to know a drugie?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If you do and you find a 3 horse Yamaha for sale. please let me know.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

I always take my motor off and store it in a safe location in my house. Anyone wants to take it at that point gets to meet my German Shorthair (who offers death to all non escorted strangers) and a house full of various weaponry..........


----------

